# getting a duck :)



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

i used to have a baby duck i bonded to when i was little sad story short it was taken away from me and let go at a park


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So does this mean you are getting a duck again? If so what sort?:budgie:


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

im getting a peking duck or blue swede duck i also have 7 cockatiels a pair thats having babys soon and 2 parrotlets


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow Cam you have been busy, some pictures would be nice? ducks are great for helping out in the yard.:budgie:


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Awww! I looked after two ducklings for a short time. They were so sweet! They would just follow you around all day!
Post pics when you get them please!


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

oh i will when i can find one


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

my cockatiel pair should be having baby's soon like 14 more days to go


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on the duck! My sister has ducks and they're really cute  Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## sheeshshe (Jan 19, 2013)

I got 2 ducks 8 weeks ago. They're khaki campbells. they're SO fun!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I hand raised a clutch of wild ducks a few years ago. It was so lovely and inspiring. 
I was driving home down my road and saw something on the road, I slowed down and drove past I couldn't believe my eyes there was eight little ducks sitting on the road I reversed up and stopped. I looked around for the mother no sign, So I pick them up and bundled them into my lap, drive home. I took them inside set up a box and started to research what they would eat. 
They all survived, they would start to call for me as soon as I came down the stairs in the morning. I taught them how to swim and dive in a paddle pool, I will never forget the first time one of the boys honked at me to come in the door! They came back here each year to mate and raise their own babies on our dam. Lovely


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I hand raised a clutch of wild ducks a few years ago. It was so lovely and inspiring.
> I was driving home down my road and saw something on the road, I slowed down and drove past I couldn't believe my eyes there was eight little ducks sitting on the road I reversed up and stopped. I looked around for the mother no sign, So I pick them up and bundled them into my lap, drive home. I took them inside set up a box and started to research what they would eat.
> They all survived, they would start to call for me as soon as I came down the stairs in the morning. I taught them how to swim and dive in a paddle pool, I will never forget the first time one of the boys honked at me to come in the door! They came back here each year to mate and raise their own babies on our dam. Lovely


Wow, what a lovely story! That sounds very fulfilling, and it is great that they come back each year and you can see their own babies being raised!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Birding said:


> Wow, what a lovely story! That sounds very fulfilling, and it is great that they come back each year and you can see their own babies being raised!


Yes it was I have some pictures of them I will find them and post them soon.


----------

